#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Chemistry Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Finding No. of Geometrical isomers and optical isomers in ring structure..

## rachitmadhukar

Hello,
i find a lot of problems in finding the no. of GIs and Ois of symmetrical and Unsymmetrical structures...
Examples in attachments.... please give a detailed method/ formula of finding the exact no. of Gis of Symmetrical and unsymmetrical strcts..
Thanx..!!.





  Similar Threads: java ring Newton's Ring in engineering physics 1 pdf free download Finding your friend's result without asking his register number Network Topologies- Bus, Ring, Mesh etc All Explained with images!

----------


## rachitmadhukar

And OIs also...

----------


## n.vamsikrishna001

does nobody give answers to questions in this site?

----------


## koolkroocer

> does nobody give answers to questions in this site?


Whats your qurey????

----------


## n.vamsikrishna001

there are questions by people seeking help ino reply i dont understand it

----------

